# When to stop hand feeding?



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm still handfeeding the oldest chick while the youngest has been eating on his own for about 3 weeks.
The chick I'm still feeding is the one that had the sour crop but thats better now also is slow growing. It's 50 days old.

Heres a pic of both of the youngest being on the left 
sorry if the cage looks dirty


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

More info please...such is how much is being fed and how often.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

srtiels said:


> More info please...such is how much is being fed and how often.


He gets fed everytime it empties about every 5 or 6 hours


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have had some wean at 7 weeks and some at 11 weeks each bird is different


----------

